# 2 Videos zusammen laufen lassen



## Stephan007 (1. Juli 2006)

Hi wollte euch mal fragen ob es ein kostenloses prog. gibt mit dem man 2 oder 3, 4 Videos übereinander legen kann und danach alle zusammen abspielen kann?
Möglichst so das die anderen Videos trunter nicht verblassen.


----------



## mgraf (1. Juli 2006)

Morgen,
ist vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber trotzdem
Die darunterliegenden Videos sieht man ja sowieso nicht mehr, oder?
Oder habe ich da etwas nicht verstanden...


----------



## Stephan007 (1. Juli 2006)

Doch doch eigentlich schon also bei movie maker geht das doch auch und das 2. könnte ja vieleicht nich so stark sein wie das 1.


----------

